# Orlik-Stausee  CZ



## Werni (5. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute.
Habe jahrelang im Lipno (CZ) geangelt. Will nun aus Gründen der Abwechslung mal das Glück im Orlik-Stausee (CZ) versuchen.
 Hat schon jemand an diesem See (Orlik) Erfahrung gesammelt oder will jemand etwas vom Lipno wissen.:        Laßt hören.

  MFG  werni


----------



## schokolino2000 (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: Orlik-Stausee  CZ*

Hallo Werni.

Ich wollte eigentlich im Sommer nach Ungarn zum Theiss-Stausee ,aber nachdem ich gehört habe was da passiert ist suche ich mir nun ein neues Gewässer.Erzähl mal ein wenig von deinen Erfahrungen vom Lipno,würde mich freun.

Mfg Schokolino2000


----------



## Deko-Rainer (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Orlik-Stausee  CZ*

Hallo Werni,

ich war schon oft am Orlik zum Angeln und Tauchen.

Der See sehr groß und hat eigentlich für jeden was zu Bieten.

Das einzige schwierige ist eine vernünftige Unterkunft zu finden.

Wenn Du Einzelheiten wissen möchtest Schreib einfach.



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Dorr-Angler (15. Mai 2008)

Servus,

Ich Angle schon Jahrlang an der Orlik-Stausee in CZ!

Es sind nun mehr als 10 Jahre!
Ich kann nur sagen, das es ein Anglerparadies ist!

Zum Fang kann ich nur sagen, das ich bis jetzt so ziemlich alles raus geholt habe...!

- Karpfen
- Schleie
- Brasse
- Rotauge
- Barsch
- Zander
- Hecht
- Wels
- Aal

usw usw...

Ein wunderschönes Angelgebiet für leute, die einfach mal die Seele baumeln lassen wollen!
Schon alleine, das ich neben meiner Angel ein schönes offenes Lagerfeuer machen darf #h

*freu*

Und ganz dolle freu ich mich auf die nächste woche, da bin ich nämlich wieder da |rolleyes:vik:



Gruß, Nico


----------



## Lausitzerangler (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Orlik-Stausee  CZ*

Hallo an alle !!!

Wir fahren dieses Jahr auch zu ersten Mal an den Orlik und wollen unser Glück mal auf Waller probieren.

Wie ist das eigentlich mit Booten, darf man auf den See mit einem Ruderboot + Außenboarder fahren?

Mfg Juri


----------



## siluro 1211 (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Orlik-Stausee  CZ*

hi,

Außenborder ist nicht erlaubt. Nur Elektro.
Unterkünfte und Boote gibts an Campingplätzen und in Chrast gibts ne tolle Pension mit Booten Lizensen usw.

Gruß Mike#6


----------



## Kegelfisch (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Orlik-Stausee  CZ*

Hallo Lausitzerangler#h
Wann fährst Du denn ? Ich fahre ab 15.6. für 2 Wochen nach Spalenka (Bohostice) und nehme mein Boot mit Motor (5 PS 4 Takt)mit. Ich kenne mehrere Leute (Tschechen) auf dem Platz und die fahren mit Verbrennungsmotor . Sicher war es vor Jahren nur den Dampfern , Polizei und Fischerei erlaubt mit Verbrennungsmotor dort zu fahren,aber mitlerweile fahren die Leute dort sogar Wasserski und Jetski. Das stelle ich mir mit Minkota und Co echt uncool vor.Uwe


----------



## siluro 1211 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Orlik-Stausee  CZ*

hallo,

Stand 2007 war das Ausländer mit ausländischem Boot keine Verbrennungsmotoren fahren dürfen.

Ich habe die Infos unter anderem auch von einem Reiseveranstalter bekommen.
Seit wann darf man denn mit Verbrennern fahren? Wäre ja super, kann man das irgendwo nachlesen?

Gruß Mike


----------



## Lausitzerangler (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Orlik-Stausee  CZ*

Hallo Leute

Ich habe heute mal angerufen und es stimmt Motorboote müssen extra für den See zugelassen werden. Einheimische und Motorbootverleihe haben da extra Genehmigungen. Als Tourist mit Boot ist nur Elektro erlaubt.

Ich fahre vom 19. bis 26. 7 hin @ Kegelfisch

Sagt mal angelt Ihr da ganz normal auf Grund wenn Ihr auf Wels geht oder mit Bojenmontage ???

Falls jemand noch ein paar Bilder hat wäre es scön wenn er sie hier mal reinstellen könnte (vom See, Fangerfolgen, Landschaft usw.)

Vielen Dank

Mfg Juri


----------



## Kegelfisch (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Orlik-Stausee  CZ*

Hei Lausitzerangler#h
Wen hast Du da angerufen ?? Meine Bekannten vom Zeltplatz sind alles Tschechen , kann also sein,daß die dieses Problem nicht haben.Nehme mal vorsichtshalber auch die Ruder mit.
Auf Wels haben wir: 1.Methode :  nach Regen im flacheren Wasser an Bacheinläufen auf Grund geangelt. 2.Methode :  mit Norwegenausrüstung ,150 g Torpedoblei ,gute Geflochtene , 2 große Einzelhaken übereinander gebunden und mit bis zu 20 Tauwürmern garniert im Mittelwasser angeboten und dann mal vorsichtig angeklopft (#t|rotwerden).Meine Erfolge waren aber eher mäßig,denn bis auf eine halbstündige Abschleppfahrt durch so'n Urvieh,welcher sich dann doch noch verabschiedet hatte und einige kurze Anfasser im Mittelwasser , hatte ich bisher nur einen 90er.Ich habe aber selbst gesehen,daß dort viele und vor allem große Welse gefangen werden.Ansonsten haben wir fast immer auf Karpfen geangelt ( Futterspirale , Maisschrot und Hörnchennudeln). Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Lausitzerangler (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Orlik-Stausee  CZ*

Ich habe bei Kienitz & Nolte angerufen, die wußten eigentlich gut bescheid, da sie fürs Hausboot auch ein Motorboot mit Außenboarder haben und es schon öfters die Anfrage von anderen Anglern gab.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Hecht und Zander da aus, es wird ja von einem guten Zanderbestand gesprochen aber ob das auch stimmt ???

Ich war vor 2 Jahren am Lipno Stausee, da haben wir nur einen Hecht und keinen Zander gefangen. Dafür jede Menge Rapfen, die sich dort stark durchgesetzt hatten.
Die machen zwar Spaß an der Rute aber gegrillt konnte man die voll vergessen, ein haufen Gräten und das Fleisch war auch nicht so besonders. Die einheimischen Angler meinten auch, das es mit den Rapfen da immer schlimmer wird. Wir hatten auch alle auf Köderfisch gefangen.

Mfg Juri


----------



## Kegelfisch (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Orlik-Stausee  CZ*

Hallo Lausitzerangler#h
Generell solltest Du möglichst weit weg von den Zeltplätzen angeln,da dort ein recht großer Angeldruck herrscht.Auf Zander haben wir immer nur mit kleinen und kleinsten Köderfischen auf Grund geangelt.Die Montagen wurden recht weit rausgerudert und an erfolgversprechenden Kanten abgelegt.Bißerkennung geschah so,das man ein kleines Steinchen auf eine Schnurschlaufe legte und wenn der Fisch abzog ,dann mußte man voll wach sein und entsprechend reagieren . Die Zander dort sind sehr launig und vorsichtig (Angeldruck).
Zum 2. : Sieh mal bei www.boote-forum de rein unter der Rubrik "Motorboote fahren Tschechien"
Ich habe mich da gerade angemeldet und ein paar PN's abgeschickt.Uwe


----------



## Kegelfisch (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Orlik-Stausee  CZ*

Bin wieder da:vik:
Mit meinem Ruderkahn + 5 PS / 4 Takt AB gab es keinerlei Probleme.Auf dem Campingplatz habe ich dafür 100,00 Kc = 4,25 € Liegegebühr bezahlt und die Wasserschutz-Polizei,welche sogar in Zeltplatznähe stationiert ist , hat sogar freundlich gewunken und lieber ein paar Meter weiter einheimische Segler kontrolliert.Wahrscheinlich machte es Eindruck auf sie,daß bei deutscher Gründlichkeit,mein Boot eine Nummer hat.Sie hätten mich auch jederzeit kontrollieren können,da sie tägliche Kontrollfahrten an den Zeltplätzen unternahmen.Wichtig ist wahrscheinlich nur,daß man möglichst keine größeren Motoren ranmacht und auch sinnig fährt.


----------



## Kegelfisch (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Orlik-Stausee  CZ*


----------



## Lausitzerangler (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Orlik-Stausee  CZ*

Na da bin ich schon am überlegen ob ich mein Boot auch mit meinem 7 Ps Forelle Motor mitnehme. Ich wollte es erst nur mit den Paddeln betreiben aber mit Motor wäre schöner.
Noch hab ich ja 3 Wochen Zeit zur Anmeldung.
Wie hast Du eigentlich den Wels gefangen und hast Du Bilder gemacht ???

Mfg Juri


----------



## Kegelfisch (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Orlik-Stausee  CZ*

Hallo Lausitzerangler#h
Meine Frau hat ihn gefangen.Ich hatte Ihr einfach die Angel in die Hand gedrückt,da klopfen,Bildschirm beobachten und auf das gesehene reagieren(Tempo langsamer oder schneller)und auch noch die Angel in der falschen Hand halten(da Rechtshänder) war am Tag zuvor echt sch... .War echt 'n Krimi zuzusehen,wenn bis zu 5 Fische gleichzeitig im Geberkegel waren.Erst war dann nur ein leichtes Ziehen und ich mußte sie noch bremsen,damit sie nicht zu zeitig anhaute.Aber dann war meine Norgerute (WG bis 500g)so durchgebogen,daß ich dachte meine Frau macht 'nen Köpper über Bord.Leider saß der aber nicht richtig und verabschiedete sich (der Fisch).Auf dem Weg nach oben gabs dann doch noch einen 2. Biß . Dieser war allerdings viel kleiner und brachte gerade mal 72 cm Länge . Da es der erste Wels meiner Frau war,sollte er allerdings mitkommen,um den heimischen Speiseplan zu bereichern.Ich hab da schon 90er schwimmen lassen#c.Übrigens,was Deinen Motor anbelangt - auf dem Bild zwischen meinem Kahn und dem Parkschild für die Segelboote sind 3 etwas sonderbare Gefährte zu sehen . Gebaut hat sie ein bastelbegeisterter Schwabe (Rentner und Camper vor Ort) aus je 3 alten Surfbrettern ,pro Brett 2 Alufelgen und auf allem eine Plattform montiert.Das Ganze nennt er Katamaran und treibt die Dinger entweder mit e-Motor oder mit einer uralten Forelle 6 an.Ich such gleich mal nach besseren Bildern.Bis dann.Uwe:vik::vik:


----------



## Kegelfisch (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Orlik-Stausee  CZ*

Hallo,da bin ich wieder.Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom "Katamaran" . Das Jetboot mit dem wohl extra undefinierten Motor durfte aber nicht einen Meter fahren,dank "Entenpolizei".Ich fand es dieses Jahr sowieso sehr viel lauter am See,als noch vor Jahren.Da wurden aber auch nicht alle halbe Stunde im Tiefflug Rundflüge über den See gemacht.#hUwe


----------



## Lausitzerangler (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Orlik-Stausee  CZ*

Na dann werde ich nächste Woche gleich mal mein Boot startklar machen ich nehmen den Motor einfach mit besonders schnell ist mein Kahn ja auch nicht. ;-)

Vielen Dank für die Bilder Kegelfisch. 

Es sieht ja auch so aus als wenn das Wasser weniger wird, das ist denke ich auch normal bei der Hitze.

Das Floß sieht echt lustig aus, aber hauptsache man hat einen schwimmbaren Untersatz.

Mfg Juri


----------



## Lausitzerangler (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Orlik-Stausee  CZ*

Ok zwar etwas verspätet aber damit kein Anderer noch auf die Nase fällt. Hier mein Bericht zum Orlik-Stausee

Also ich bin wieder zurück vom Orlik Stausee in Tschechien und meine Meinung ist: nie wieder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Aber mal von Anfang an die Reise über Prag war schon ein Geduldsspiel in Prag jede Menge Baustellen demzufolge jede Menge Staus und nichts richtig ausgeschildert und das soll eine Hauptstadt sein. Wir konnten den richtigen Abzweig auf die Autobahn 4 nicht finden und entschlossen uns dann die E55 herunter zu fahren was einen Umweg von rund 60 km bedeutet aber die war einigermaßen ausgeschildert.

Als wir endlich angekommen waren ging es erst richtig los erst Feldwege dann Waldwege mit Spurrillen, das Auto musste ganz schön leiden, vom Trailer mit Boot gar nicht zu sprechen am spannendsten war als ich mit meinem Gespann einen Waldweg runter bin ohne einen Möglichkeit da rückwärts je wieder raus zu kommen und von vorn kam mir ein Tscheche entgegen der dann auch eingesehen hat das ich rückwärts den Berg nicht wieder rauf komme. Er ist dann rückwärts irgendwie in den Wald rein und hat mich vorbei gelassen.

Es folgte am Haus angekommen eine Blitzeinweisung vom Besitzer mit den Höhepunkten einen Grillrost für den Steingrill gibt es nicht und in die Garage unterm Haus dürfen wir nicht rein also mußte das Angelzeug eine Woche draußen im Regen stehen. Prima.
Ja wir hatten auch am ersten Tag top Sonne und es war schön warm, das änderte sich am zweiten Tag bis zum letzten da hatten wir auch wieder herrlichen Sonnenschein. Sonst nur Regen in allen Formen und tagsüber als Highlight mal 13 Grad.

An das Haus hatten wir ja keine großen Ansprüche gestellt aber Klopapier, einen Wischtuch, und mehr als eine Steckdose schon erwartet. Als es so wie jeden Tag, schön windig war bewegten sich auch die Gardienen im Haus was bei Spaltmaßen von 2-3mm ohne Dämmung auch zu erwarten war. Ich bin am 3 Tag einkaufen gefahren und hatte mich, da ja der Grill nicht zu nutzen war reichlich mit Pizza eingedeckt. Aber mein Fehler ich hätte ja auch mal in den Backofen schauen können dort hatte auch jemand den Rost entfernt. Da wurde ich schon etwas sauer.

Aber das Angeln hätte ja alles wieder rausreißen können. Aber denkste ;-) Ich fing in einer Woche 2 Karpfen von 43 cm, mein Freund Stefan 8 Bleien in jeder Größe und die anderen beiden nichts außer 1 mini Wels und einem mini Barsch. Und wir haben alles versucht Posenmontage, Grundmontage, Schleppen, Bojenmontage, Spinnen, Blinkern, Wobbeln, Gummifisch als Köder Mais, Boilis, Pellets, Frolic, Teig, Wurm usw.

Der Sandstrand entpuppte sich übrigens als Steilufer mit Fels. Hat auch echt Spaß gemacht mein Boot da runter zu würgen und am Ende wieder hoch.
Die Angellizensen gabs auch nicht wie versprochen am ersten Tag sondern ersten nächsten Nachmittag mit dem Hinweis es wird schon keiner kommen.

Am besten fand ich noch den Hinweis vom Besitzer K&N Angelreisen wären schei... und wir sollten nächstes Mal gleich direkt bei Ihm buchen. Der spinnt wohl der sieht mich da nie wieder.

Ein positives Highlight gab aber wir hatten eine schöne Aussicht vom Steilufer und das Essen in einer alten tschechischen Kneipe war wunderbar.

Ich denke auch mal normalen Urlaubern versuchen die gar nicht mehr sollche Hütten bei den Zufahrtswegen anzudrehen, aber wir Angler sind da ja etwas härter und besitzen ja fast alle einen Geländewagen ;-)

Da ich vor 2 Jahren am Lipno war und wir da noch preiswerter gewohnt haben bei viel besserer Ausstattung und Betreuung sage ich nie wieder dort hin.

Unsere 100 € Kaution haben wir auch nicht wieder bekommen aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.
In dem Sinne
Mfg Juri


----------



## Plötzenangler (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Orlik-Stausee  CZ*

@Lausitzangler, bin seit Gestern Abend wieder zurück und sage auch NIE WIEDER!!! Der Reiseanbieter hat uns die Reise als Angelurlaub verkauft es was aber höchstens Abendteuerurlaub mit Angelmöglichkeit! Wir sind keine Gelegenheitsangler die mit einer Rute, nen Kescher und ne Packung Würmer losziehen, wir hatten ne komplette Karpfen und Wallerausrüstung zu schleppen wissen die eigentlich wie schwer das ohnehin schon ist? Dann mussten wir jeden Tag das Zeug steile Abhänge runter bzw. hochschleppen das kann man doch nicht als Angelurlaub verkaufen. Dann kamen wir zu unserem Boot, das war kein Boot, es war einfach nur ne Aluschüssel die gekentert ist wenn man nur ne kleine Bewegung gemacht hat das Echolot konnten wir dadurch nicht benutzen, 300 € wollte ich nicht einfach versenken. Was macht man in einem See der bis zu 60 Meter tief ist ohne Echolot? Tja, wir konnten ebend nur nah am Ufer angeln immerhin war es da auch schon 10 Meter tief, alles was wir mit 5 Personen davon 2 Profis und 3 Gelegenheitsangler in 3 Tagen fangen konnten war ein kleiner Wels von 50 cm, mehrere Schuppenkarpfen von 30 - 44 cm, unzählige kleine Barsche wovon 2 Stück schon was für die Pfanne waren (28 cm) und eine schöne Quappe (54 cm) war das einzige Highlight für uns da noch nie Jemand von uns sowas gefangen hat. Ach einen 50er Graskarpfen hab ich noch gefangen.
Wer einen Familienurlaub machen möchte die schöne Natur geniessen ein bisschen Baden gehn Rundfahrten und solche Sachen machen möchte für den ist es ein Paradies dort aber ich würde keinen Angler diese Reise weiterempfehlen.


----------

